# Online Petition keine Trailsperrungen im Harz



## Mountain77 (28. September 2015)

Der Mountainbike Sport im Harz braucht Unterstützung, es sind unnötige Sperrungen in Planung.
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...et-mountaibikes-im-harz-keine-diskriminierung


----------



## d1pe (29. September 2015)

An wen genau richtet sich diese Petition? Eine Petition einfach in den Raum zu werfen ohne einen genauen Adressaten zu haben, hat wohl kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg.
Ich habe die Petition trotzdem mitgezeichnet, da ich grundsätzlich gegen unbegründete Sperrungen von Wegen/Straßen für bestimmte Benutzergruppen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. September 2015)

Gibt eine Dimb im Harz, es ist sicherlich sinnvoller, diese anzusprechen bzw dort einzutreten, da die die besseren Kontakte und Einflussmöglichkeiten haben ggü einer ungenauen Online-Petition (die unter 10.000Tln eh keinen Politiker/Beamten einen feuchten interessiert...).

Grüße


----------

